#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-06
<Mardukkur1os> hola
<cheo88h> que tal a todos
<cheo88h> tengo un problemita con ubuntu, alguien puede pasarme un consejo porfavor???
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-07
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches
<Linaporras> Buenas Noches
<darkhole> Buenas noches!
<JoseGutierrez> darkhole buenas noches
<Linaporras> Buenas noches, que pena
<JaimeRave> Buenas noches
<jose__> buenas
<jose__> como estan?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-08
<lapen2> [02:00] <lapen2> hola [02:00] <lapen2> necesito ayuda para conectar mi modem huawei de comcel en mi ubuntu [02:01] <lapen2> quien me ayuda¡¡?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-09
<ervinrueda> buenas noches
<ervinrueda> necesito ayuda acerca de WI-FI
<ervinrueda> buenas noches
<kuadrosx> ervinrueda: pregunte en #ubuntu-co
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-10
<b_> buenas a todos
<jorgerios> buenas a todos 
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-11
<albert345> hola
<albert345> ¿Donde conseguir pc con linux instalado en colombia
<albert345> Visita esta pagina y corran la bola
<albert345> http://www.pcmadrigal.com/t_pcm/info_producto.asp?cod_product=6064
<albert345> http://www.pcmadrigal.com/t_pcm/info_producto.asp?cod_product=6063
<calimacaco> buenas noches
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-12
<ottix22> hola soy de suiza i tengo vacasiones en colombia 24.12 2010 a 22.1 donde son usadores de ubuntu en colombia 
<bamilyun> buenas necesito un poco de ayuda
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-12-06
<Joanna8a> hola
<Joanna8a> hola
<Joanna8a> por aqui hablando sola
<Joanna8a> el desparche completo
<Joanna8a> forever alone!!!!
<Joanna8a> bye
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-12-07
<JHOSMAN> Hay reunion?
<CesarGomez> JHOSMAN: eso dice el calendario 
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, IngForigua JHOSMAN como vamos?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: solo 30 min hoy
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, JHOSMAN: todo bien ?
<IngForigua> mire SergioMeneses CesarGomez tambien me aburre la impuntalidad de uds
<IngForigua> digo el concilio
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<IngForigua> pero bueno ya no estoy obligado a cumplir
<CesarGomez> yo estoy aqui desde las 8:30 :(
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, su situación me parece algo inusual y en muchas formas no ando de acuerdo
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, en el calendario decir q a las 9:30
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses yo se a que hora es xD, solo digo :P
<IngForigua> Que belleza no hubo quorum
<IngForigua> chao
<IngForigua> jaja
<IngForigua> ups
<IngForigua> lo llame con el pensamiento
<andresm-arg> hola chicos
<andresm-arg> es telepata
<andresm-arg> estoy por fuera del pais, aki son la 1am
<andresm-arg> tengo coom 30 min pork manana me levanto a las 430 de aca como 130 de alla
<IngForigua> andresm-arg: nooooo valla a dormir
<andresm-arg> ya hablaron algo ?  se definio algo con esteban rozo ??
<IngForigua> no hay
<andresm-arg> fresco IngForigua  aki eso es temprano
<andresm-arg> estos boludos no duermen
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg, \o
<SergioMeneses> el moderador es CesarGomez sino estoy mal
<andresm-arg> hola SergioMeneses CesarGomez 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jaja
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg, quien es esteban rozo?
<IngForigua> daniel no peude venir
<andresm-arg> solicito humildemente permiso para vaciar a IngForigua  
<IngForigua> xDDDDDDDDD
<IngForigua> andresm-arg: mas xDDD
<andresm-arg> SergioMeneses: esteban rozo es un miembro de la comunidad que ofrecio transporte con varias paradas para recoger a la gente que va a ir a girardot
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg, si lo lei en la lista
<SergioMeneses> no me acordaba
<andresm-arg> no se si lina se pudo comunicar con el
 * SergioMeneses en estos dias esta mas perdido q IngForigua 
<andresm-arg> alguien sabe si julian va a venir ??
 * IngForigua no sabe quiene s ese man
<andresm-arg> IngForigua:  me suena el nombre pero no se no creo conocerlo personalmente
<andresm-arg> ahh IngForigua  se refiere a julian ???
<IngForigua> dio algun  precio
<IngForigua> recuerden que tengo 322.650 de uco
<andresm-arg> en la lista no dio precio, no se si lina lo contacto personalmente
<andresm-arg> IngForigua:  julian para expiar culpas dijo que ponia 200
<andresm-arg> serian 522650
<andresm-arg> el hombre deberia estar cobrando entre $300 y $400 a mi me cobraban $480 por 16 puestos... diria que el puede cobrar menos
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg, julian dijo q ayudaba con el 50%
<SergioMeneses> esta en un email de la lista
<andresm-arg> SergioMeneses:  y dijo k desde k costara $400k es decir $200k
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> q ojala no mas
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno entonces son 200 fijos andresm-arg 
<andresm-arg> alguien puede marcarle a lina y preguntarle si pudo hablar con esteban rozo y alguien puede llamar a julian y decirle k se conecte ??
<SergioMeneses> anda en gmail pero no responde :S
<andresm-arg> ? nopi??
<darkhole> Buenas noches, casi que no puedo conectarme, problemas tecnicos
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks no hay lio :D
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg, ↑↑↑
<andresm-arg> eses es mi same
<andresm-arg> darkhole: sabe si lina se pudo hablar con esteban rozo ??
<darkhole> No se...
<darkhole> Espere la llamo haber si me cuenta.
<andresm-arg> por fa
<darkhole> Si no ha hablado con el, yo lo hago
<linaporras> buenas niches
<andresm-arg> listo
<linaporras> que pena la tardanza
<andresm-arg> IngForigua:  esta presente ?
<andresm-arg> linaporras:  pudiste hablar con esteban rozo ?
<IngForigua> pero en otra reunion
<andresm-arg> deme 5 minutos de atención mientras le pego la vaciada
<andresm-arg> vale ?
<IngForigua> haganmen resumen con al rpegunta y respondo rapidamente
<andresm-arg> no es pregunta es vaciada
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg, hagale...
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> es que ando moderando otra reunion
<IngForigua> :'(
<andresm-arg> pongale pausa
<andresm-arg> digame donde es y yo pido el permiso por ud
<IngForigua> hagale 
<andresm-arg> oki
<IngForigua> ando en modo promiscuo
<andresm-arg> a ver
<IngForigua> jajaja
<andresm-arg> buen apunte
<andresm-arg> IngForigua:  y darkhole 
<darkhole> Si?
<andresm-arg> en un correo les decir que el tema no es buscar culpables
<andresm-arg> sino entender que es responsabilidad
<linaporras> no le escribi pero no me ha respondido, y no dejo num de cel en el mail
<IngForigua> ?
<andresm-arg> si encontrar el culpable resolviera los problemas
<andresm-arg> la vida sería super facil
<andresm-arg> pero como no es así
<darkhole> Mm, yap.
<andresm-arg> lo que hay que hacer es entender que es responsabilidad
<andresm-arg> y buscar soluciones
<andresm-arg> a veces parece facil creer saber k es responsabilidad
<andresm-arg> pero la verdad es k no.
<IngForigua> aja
 * IngForigua esta de reunion en reunion
<andresm-arg> se cometieron errores de responsabilidad por parte de los que asumieron esa responsabilidad pero al final no respondieron a ella.  el punto es que en este momento lo que se necesita es definir la solución y alguien que la ejecute 
<andresm-arg> la solución esta en contactar a esteban rozo para lo del transporte o confirmarle al otro señor con el k yo hable
<andresm-arg> la logistica para hacer eso no deberia ser compleja, en el marco del hackbo
<CesarGomez> Buenas noches ya no doy mas, Saludos 
<andresm-arg> donde van a estar muchos interesados
<andresm-arg> ...
<andresm-arg> en fin
<andresm-arg> ...
<andresm-arg> deberiamos poner un punto de recolección de gente
<IngForigua> si en hackbo
<andresm-arg> el lio es la hora por lo que se acaba a las 6pm
<andresm-arg> pero yo creo que igual si hay transporte para las personas se hara mas facil k vayan
<andresm-arg> tambien se puede hacer lo de poner otro punto de recolección
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg, lo mas crca al sitio no?
<andresm-arg> que puede ser csi saliendo, en la temrinal del sur como dice forigua para finalmente salir a girardot
<andresm-arg> la idea es k el tgransporte salga de hackbo con los k vayan y pare en termonal del sur recoga la otra tanda (si la hay) y siga
<darkhole> Me parece bien.
<darkhole> Andres, va a llevar carro?
<andresm-arg> eso es algo realizable?  (pregunto!)   quien asume la responsabilidad de coordinar que asi se haga ?
<andresm-arg> darkhole:  depende del transporte k haya, podria cargar 4 en el carro y no llevar a samuel (no hay lio)
<darkhole> No, samuel va porque va ;)
<andresm-arg> hehehe
<arch___> \join #archlinux-es
<andresm-arg> claro, lo que pasa es k si hay gente que quiera ir y no hay espacio pues mejor llevar a la gente
<darkhole> Simple, me encargo yo, estoy medio desocupado estos días.
<andresm-arg> samuel entiende
<andresm-arg> me parece perfecto darkhole 
<andresm-arg> linaporras:  que opinas??
<darkhole> Y tengo el tiempo y las ganas ;)
<andresm-arg> IngForigua:  que opina ?
<darkhole> Yo hablo con Lina para coordinar, y si uds tienen los contactos de las personas que han confirmado para tener todo claro.
<andresm-arg> SergioMeneses: que opina
<darkhole> Por favor me los pasan, hago listado, contacto con las personas del transporte, y como les dije apoyo con la mitad del mismo.
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg, me parece bien....
<andresm-arg> ok esa es la otra parte, necesitamos confirmar personalmente con todos, igual considero/creo que al annciar oficialmente que va a hbaer transporte para el sitio en hackbo y en la terminal del sur muchos se animan
<darkhole> Con respecto al sitio, me tocaria hablar con Daniel, no hay lio, yo lo llamo mañana en la mañana
<SergioMeneses> uds son los q saben como es mejor la logistica en la ciudad
<andresm-arg> oki, del software freedom day, salieron como $132K  (sin restarle lo que puse)  sin embargo eso lo podemos usar para pagar la comida y asi la gente puede pagar la mitad del plato para completar lo que falte
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg, excelente!
<andresm-arg> entonces a k horas coordinariamos el transporte en hackbo y a k horas llegaria a terminal sur ???
<linaporras> espera
<linaporras> yo puedo coordinar pero moemtnoq eu estoy lleyendo
<andresm-arg> las tareas quedarian asi entonces:
<darkhole> LinaPorras me aydas ;)
<linaporras> ahora si que pena es queando enredada
<linaporras> ejje ayudo a Julian 100
<andresm-arg> 1. darkhole  envia correo a la lista y  a facebook y a twitter informando que OFICIALMENTE ubuntu/co dara transporte para llegar a giradot ubicando un transporte a la 1pm en hackbo y ese mismo llegara a terminal del sur a las 3pm y de ahi sale a girardot
<darkhole> Listo
<linaporras> momento
<linaporras> yo creo que mas tarde
<andresm-arg> 2. linaporras  se encarga de contactar por cielo tierra y mar a sebastian rozo para lo del transporte
<linaporras> yo hable con un chico que quiere ir
<linaporras> y paltena que seria bueno salir mas tarde
<darkhole> Me parece ques estariamos en limites de la actividad.
<linaporras> seria bueno que del hackbo se saliera a alas 4pm
<andresm-arg> linaporras:  darkhole  la hora la podemos ajustar...  
<linaporras> oks perfecto
<andresm-arg> 3. danielf esta en girardot desde las 4pm o antes recibiendo gente en la piloto
<andresm-arg> 4. danielf coordina con el del barco para que la comida este tipo 8pm
<darkhole> Y la torta ;)
<darkhole> Despues claro...
<andresm-arg> 5. IngForigua  guarda la plata para pagarle al del transporte el dia del hackbo
<andresm-arg> a menosk haya k darle anticipo
<darkhole> No creo, pero si algo con Lina coordinamos.
<IngForigua> Bueno a quien le entrego mis lucas
<andresm-arg> 6. andresm-arg  va al hackbo y si se llena el bus monta a 4 al carro, si no se llena va por samuel y se va pa girardot
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<andresm-arg> IngForigua: yo diria k ud las debe guardar hasta el dia k nos veamos en hacbo para pagarle al del transporte
<andresm-arg> falta una tarea que es la de confirmar tu a tu quienes van...   o en el mismo correo de darkhole se pone eso ??
<darkhole> Yo me encargo de eso.
<andresm-arg> IngForigua: lea el log y denos su opinion para cerrar esto
<linaporras> yo hago eso
<linaporras> con Julian
<darkhole> Lo pongo en la wiki, un un documento de google, algo me invento, frescos
<darkhole> Yo me encargo de llamar a la gente, con ayuda de linaporras
<linaporras> entonces co  Julian coordinamos todo eso, yo ya hable con Daniel 
<IngForigua> No se mi opinion ya no pesa
<IngForigua> Ya no soy del concilio
<darkhole> Diego....
<linaporras> para coordinar cosas alla y tengo muchas ideas para qeu se aprovehce el tiempo de la mejro manera
<darkhole> Esa no es la idea...
<linaporras> Haqy Diego yo tampoco y que
<IngForigua> Diganmen que hago y con gusto
<darkhole> Mejor dicho, el sabado hablamos largo y tendido ;)
<IngForigua> De verdad ando en otra reunion y 3 chats con abogados
<darkhole> Por ahora, nadie le ha aceptado la renuncia!...
<linaporras> Diego relajate y disfruta
<linaporras> Que te queremos muchooo IngForigua
<IngForigua> Neee
<andresm-arg_> me pueden pegar el link del log k se me cerro esto
<IngForigua> ya em van a chantajear :P
<andresm-arg_> IngForigua: lo voy es a vaciar
<darkhole> JAJAJA
<andresm-arg_> para resumir las tareas.. o si alguien me resumen las 6 tareas k kedaron por fa
<IngForigua> Noooo
<IngForigua> De verdad otra de las razones que los dejo es que le coji cariño a las redes emsh
<IngForigua> mesh
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no hables por todos
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<andresm-arg_> venga despues nos echa el cuento IngForigua  por lo pronto cerremos el tema del aniversario
<andresm-arg_> si tenemos las tareas completas
<andresm-arg_> el responsable de cada una?
<andresm-arg_> falta algo?
<darkhole> 1. darkhole  envia correo a la lista y  a facebook y a twitter informando que OFICIALMENTE
<darkhole> ubuntu/co dara transporte para llegar a giradot ubicando un transporte a la 1pm en hackbo y ese mismo llegara a terminal del sur a las 3pm y de ahi sale a girardot
<darkhole> Organizar asistencias
<darkhole> 2. linaporras  se encarga de contactar por cielo tierra y mar a sebastian rozo para lo del transporte
<darkhole> 3. danielf esta en girardot desde las 4pm o antes recibiendo gente en la piloto
<darkhole> 4. danielf coordina con el del barco para que la comida este tipo 8pm
<darkhole> 5. IngForigua  guarda la plata para pagarle al del transporte el dia del hackbo
<darkhole> 6. andresm-arg  va al hackbo y si se llena el bus monta a 4 al carro, si no se llena va por samuel y se va pa girardot	
<andresm-arg_> darkhole: hora sería 4pm
<andresm-arg_> de acuerdo a lo k dijimos
<andresm-arg_> IngForigua: linaporras SergioMeneses darkhole  falta algo mas? se nos pierde algo para k se ejecute?
<darkhole> Listo, 4 pm
<IngForigua> darkhole: lo que pasa es que ese sabado estare muy ocupado
<IngForigua> mejor me veo con linaporras y le doy las lucas
<andresm-arg_> IngForigua: pero igual tiene k ir y tiene k montarse al bus
<IngForigua> que dice patrona de una?
<darkhole> Vaya, no me diga qahora que no va a ir
<andresm-arg_> y al montarse al bus pues paga
<IngForigua> andresm-arg_: yo lelgo tarde o puede que no llegue
<IngForigua> pero yo fijo un 90 % voy
<andresm-arg_> nooo pero asi como...
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg_, no ...lo mas importante y apremiantes es el aniversario
<linaporras> de una patron
<andresm-arg_> IngForigua:  ud tiene la responsabilidad de ir.  
<linaporras> yo recojo el dinero, y pues si yo valor mucho la albor de Diego y lo aprecio bastante (hablo pro mi)
<linaporras> tu diras cuando y donde pero que no sea mañana Diego
<IngForigua> andresm-arg_: TB yo voy porque voy
<IngForigua> linaporras: el jueves?
<darkhole> Listo ;)
<andresm-arg_> perfecto IngForigua  
<IngForigua> estare en cuidad bolibar
<andresm-arg_> los dejo
<andresm-arg_> el calorcito en argentina che.. es para disfrutar jijiji
<andresm-arg_> che
<andresm-arg_> IngForigua: SOS UN BOLUDO
<andresm-arg_> asi sea con gorra
<andresm-arg_> pero te queremos mi hermano
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg_, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg_, darkhole les tengo una pregunta :S
<andresm-arg_> SergioMeneses: dale pork me voy... ud a k horas llega a proposito
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg_, no creo q valla....
<SergioMeneses> ando copado de trabajo
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresm-arg_> hmmm....
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg_, darkhole uds alguna vez se les ha borrado el archivo users-admin?
<andresm-arg_> linaporras: por favor encargate ;)
<SergioMeneses> no puedo administrar usuarios de forma grafica
<andresm-arg_> SergioMeneses:  busque en apt-get la opción de reinstall
<andresm-arg_> y reinstala el paquete
<andresm-arg_> y con apt-cache provides o algo asi ubica el paquete k usa ese archivo
<andresm-arg_> chao
<IngForigua> ¬¬
<SergioMeneses> andresm-arg_, eso no se instala xD
<SergioMeneses> no esta en synaptic
<SergioMeneses> eso mismo pense
<IngForigua> Bueno tonc no me aceptan la renuncia que debo hacer entonces
<IngForigua> Remplazo?
<IngForigua> se les tiene
<IngForigua> las tareas las voy a dejar al dia
<darkhole> Si esta Sergio
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, donde?
<IngForigua> continuare como moderador de la lista (recuerden que hay que aceptar nueva gente y mirar el crossponting)
<darkhole> Diego, el sabado definimos varias cosas, como siempre nuestras reuniones presenciales son productivas
<SergioMeneses> lo trate de buscar y no lo encontre :S
<SergioMeneses> el ejecutable esta en /usr/bin/users-admin
<SergioMeneses> lo encontre....
<SergioMeneses> pero será q si lo copio de un sistema a otro no pasa nada?
<SergioMeneses> es un script
<linaporras> de una jueves
<linaporras> tmbn voy ap ciduad bolivar
<linaporras> yo te llamo x la maana y cuadramos
<IngForigua> linaporras: 
<IngForigua> tonc
<IngForigua> oka
<IngForigua> mañana
<IngForigua> :D
<linaporras> trin te llamo Diego
<linaporras> y cuadramos pal Jueves
<linaporras> q vas a hacer el vienres?
<IngForigua> ahora no ando zzz
<IngForigua> muy zzz
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> porfas :D
<linaporras> jajja
<IngForigua> Bueno compas
<IngForigua> no se en que quedo esto
<IngForigua> ni crearon la reunion en el loco
<IngForigua> chao
<IngForigua> zzz
<IngForigua> darkhole: linaporras SergioMeneses se cuidan vemso el sabado o antes si algo ocurre
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, nos vemos
<darkhole> Nos vemos el Sabado...
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ud tambien anda todo lloron vemos
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> chao
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si claro emo
<linaporras> bueno moachos entinces xiao
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-12-03
<Lnaranjo> Hola chicos!
<Lnaranjo> tengo una consulta, para ustedes
<Lnaranjo> Ok...parece que no hay nadie
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-12-04
<Alex______> buenas noches!
<Alexander_> buenas!
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-12-04
<ferneyr28> buenas tardes
<BartOC3> Buenas tardes ferneyr28
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-12-05
<ofprieto> hola buenas nochessss
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches andresmujica CarlosNeyPastor julianarmando ofprieto pescamillam ubuntulog
<julianarmando> Buenas buenas
<andresmujica> buenas noches BartOC3 CarlosNeyPastor julianarmando ofprieto pescamillam
<BartOC3> hace falta lina y jhosman....
<BartOC3> O empezamos... andresmujica julianarmando CarlosNeyPastor ofprieto pescamillam
<julianarmando> Pues cuantos habemos del concilio?
<Tacanito> dhhdhd
<BartOC3> julianarmando: andresmujica y mi persona
<ofprieto> hola todos
<julianarmando> pues si, empecemos :D jeje
<BartOC3> y recuerda que ahora somos 4.. por la partida de fernando..
<donchichi> Hola
<donchichi> Pero fernando y jose aun estan
<donchichi> jajajaja
<ofprieto> hamm estaba en unilago yme encontre a cristian andresmujica
 * DonChichi :(
<ofprieto> jejeje taba cansao =D
<BartOC3> andresmujica:  esta...?
<andresmujica> sip
<DonChichi> (21:09:25) SteveBallmer ahora se llama Guest9027 jajajajaja
<BartOC3> Bueno creo.. que podemos comenzar: Esta es la agenda del dia: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/707/detail/
<julianarmando> Listo,
<julianarmando> Elección nuevo miembro del Concilio
<BartOC3> 1. Elección nuevo miembro del Concilio.
<andresmujica> sobre ese punto me parece buenisimo que haya muchos candidatos, en especial gente nueva
<julianarmando> Cuando es la fecha de eleccion o cuando se cierra la convocatoria?
<andresmujica> creo que eso es lo que se necesita
<BartOC3> Como ven este fernando hasta la semana pasada estuvo con nosotros en el concilio... ya que tiene nuevos proyectos en mentes...
<andresmujica> gente que llegue con ideas nuevas y ganas de participar
<DonChichi> +1
<BartOC3> Fechas
<BartOC3> 2 de diciembre, Se abre convocatoria
<BartOC3> 5 de Diciembre, Cierre de convocatoria
<BartOC3> 6 al 11 de Diciembre se vota por las personas que se inscribieron (por
<BartOC3> launchpad se realizará la votación)
<andresmujica> es decir este viernes se publica la encuesta??
<julianarmando> osea mañana a media noche se cierra la convocatoria, ok
<andresmujica> hay que validar que los candidatos sean miembros oficiales de uco...
<BartOC3> andresmujica:  si ya se han validado los que se han postulado..
<Steve___> Hello My Friends. I am interested in becoming a member of the council of Ubuntu Co
<BartOC3> andresmujica:  mira en el launchpad del concilio sale Jose y fernando aun...
<DonChichi> (21:15:06) ChanServ: (notice) You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<andresmujica> los saco?
<DonChichi> :(
<ofprieto> ajjaja saquelo ¬¬
<BartOC3> Si claro... para que la vacante..
<BartOC3> Algo mas que decir acerca de este punto...
<andresmujica> quien monta la encuesta?
<andresmujica> lo hago yo o BartOC3  lo puede hacer?
<BartOC3> andresmujica:  no se como montar la encuesta en lp...:s
<BartOC3> si me explica con gusto la monto..
<andresmujica> BartOC3, dejeme ya busco alguna guia..  en ultimas no fue tan complicado como parecia
<Steve___> A quien vas a montar Bart? Mi no entender, una vieja o una vaca? :S
<BartOC3> perfecto andresmujica quedo atento...
<BartOC3> julianarmando BrayanBautista CarlosNeyPastor IngForigua ofprieto  algo mas que decir acerca de este punto
<julianarmando> Por mi lado no!
<andresmujica> yo tampoco BartOC3 .. ya le paso el link apenas encuentre
<andresmujica> mentiras
<BrayanBautista> por el mio tampoco
<andresmujica> si tengo algo que deicr
<BartOC3> adelante andresmujica
<andresmujica> agradecerle a Fernando por todo su esfuerzo y apoyo a Ubuntu Colombia, y el papel que jugo en el concilio
<andresmujica> agradecemos mucho su tiempo
<andresmujica> y esperamos que los nuevos proyectos sean exitosos
<andresmujica> y las puertas abiertas como siempre!
<andresmujica> BartOC3, este es el enlace : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaunchpadHowTo#Polls
<BartOC3> asi es andresmujica dedico mucho tiempo a UCO y es una ficha clave en medellin.. y ademas seguimos contanto con el..
<Steve___> Microsoft puede patrocinar elecciones.
<IngForigua> jajaj
<BartOC3> perfecto andresmujica ahora que termine la reunion lo miro bien
<andresmujica> sigamos
<julianarmando> Pasamos al otro? Aniversario de Ubuntu Colombia
<BartOC3> Aniversario..:P
<BartOC3> Bueno como saben se tiene la idea de realizar el aniversario en Cartagena..... algunos les gusto la idea....
<BartOC3> IngForigua: es uno de los mas interesados..
<andresmujica> BartOC3, a mi me parece cheverisimo
<IngForigua> jajaja se
<IngForigua> peor pa febrero
<ofprieto> siii :D wiii
<IngForigua> pero
<ofprieto> nooooo en enerooo
<BartOC3> Lo que envie por la lista es en serio puedo gestionar todo eso en cartagena
<IngForigua> nooo enero es un mes de culebras
<ofprieto> pero precisamente es por eso las culebras no van hasta cartagena :D
<BrayanBautista> excelente lo que esta haciendo BartOC3 en mi caso seria muy bueno en enero ps hay tengo mas posibilidad de reunir la money.
<IngForigua> Entro Edwin garzon
<MSWin> VOTEN POR BALLMER PARA PRESIDENTE DE UBUNTU-CO
<BartOC3> Entonces que opinan de fecha.. febrero o marzo...
<BrayanBautista> Enero =D
<IngForigua> Febrero
<IngForigua> Enero tengo mas deuda
<IngForigua> de hecho no he pagado las cuotas de nov
<BartOC3> Lo malo en enero es que ctg se pone carita por temporada..
<IngForigua> Ese edwin garzon mas troll
<BartOC3> sugerencia si se hace en cartagena que sea en febrero..
<IngForigua> See +1
<ofprieto> enero
<BartOC3> entonces que opinan andresmujica BrayanBautista CarlosNeyPastor julianarmando IngForigua ofprieto pescamillam
<andresmujica> lastima que quedaria lejos en el tiempo...
<andresmujica> pense k iba a hacer ahorita pronto
<IngForigua> Febrero
<andresmujica> pero en Febrero es buena fecha
<andresmujica> y si se oficializa desde ya se puede aprovechar
<ofprieto> toca buscar en febrero tonces XD
<IngForigua> y hacer un reporte de gastos bien detllado
<IngForigua> pa que la gente ahorre
<ofprieto> okay :(
<BrayanBautista> y en mi caso hacer rifa =D IngForigua =D
<IngForigua> BartOC3: cuanto valen las niñas libres en cartagena
<andresmujica> igual debemos aplicar la sugerencia de usar la WIki
<andresmujica> IngForigua, watch your mouth
<BartOC3> andresmujica:  voy a crear una wiki con toda la informacion..
<BartOC3> IngForigua:  hay de todo los precios...eso depende de cada persona..
 * andresmujica se pregunta cual sera el emoticon para cogerse la cabeza diciendo ay nononono
<ofprieto> la verdad ami me parecio muy bn apunte el tema de carpas!! mas comunidad jeje
<BartOC3> ofprieto:  mi casa no es tan grande jajaja... lo que puedo hablar si se puede alquilar un apt amoblado.. que sale mejor..
<BartOC3> toda esa info estara en la wiki
<ofprieto> huyy naaaaaa carpassss XD
<ofprieto> jajajaj
<julianarmando> Siguiente punto?
<BartOC3> Bueno entonces queda para febrero y crear la wiki... y pongo fecha tentativa.. tiene que ser en quincena..
<BartOC3> 3. Aplicativos UCO
<BartOC3> Bueno julianarmando adelante.
<IngForigua> pues un promedio
<julianarmando> De los aplicativos con envie un correo, estoy a la espera de saber quien tiene la firma (supongo que la persona de la cuenta de Google Play donde esta alojada la app) y nada, esa es la demora para subir la app de android
<BartOC3> Para los que quieran obtener mas informacion acerca de estos proyectos de desarrollo aqui esta la wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Desarrollo#Aplicaciones
<BartOC3> Como dice julianarmando para poder actuailizar el app de android solo hace falta la firma.
<andresmujica> BartOC3, julianarmando igual entiendo que quien lo firmo ya no esta disponible...
<julianarmando> La otra opcion es empezar de "cero" con una cuenta de Google play de Uco, pero pues vale como 25usd
<andresmujica> julianarmando, y no sera que es la misma de noticias ubuntu colombia?
<julianarmando> segun veo esta subido en la cuenta de pescamillam
<julianarmando> de google play de pescamillam
 * IngForigua esta rabon con andresmujica hizo fiesta de redhat y no lo invito
<andresmujica> ahh pero pescamillam  esta aki!!!
<andresmujica> IngForigua, :)
<andresmujica> pescamillam, tu tienes la firma?
<julianarmando> Sip, si el fue quien la firmo, seria genial porque seria solo enviarle el APK y que la volviera a firmar, pero si fue quien desarrollo la aplicacion seria hablar con
<andresmujica> puedes subir la actualizacion que hizo julianarmando  ???
<julianarmando> sergiomeneses fue quien subio el codigo de android a launchpad el tambien pudo haberla firmado y enviarla firmada a pescamillam eso es lo que no se xD
<andresmujica> ahhh.. ahi si no tengo claro...
<andresmujica> pescamillam, estas ahi?
<BartOC3> mmm bueno entonces... Porque no hacemos algo... para poder avanzar.
<BartOC3> 1.  Contactar a sergiomeneses para ver quien firmo el app
<BartOC3> 2. contactar a pescamillam para que nos ayude a subir la nueva actualizacion que realizo julianarmando
<BartOC3> quien puede ayudar con estas dos tareas
<julianarmando> listo, pues yo no tengo contacto con ninguno de los dos xD
<andresmujica> yo les envio correo a ver que responden
<andresmujica> igual estoy buscando en los archivos de la lista
<andresmujica> que creo ahi dicen algo cuando la subieron la primer vez
<BartOC3> perfecto andresmujica y quedamos atentos para continuar..
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  algo mas que agregar...
<julianarmando> Por ahora nop :)
<BartOC3> Alguien mas tiene algo que decir acerca de este punto andresmujica BrayanBautista CarlosNeyPastor IngForigua ofprieto pescamillam
<andresmujica> nop
<BartOC3> Bueno siguiente punto. 4. Normas de etiquetas Lista de UCO
<BartOC3> ultimamente la lista se ha enviado muchos correos trolls...
<BartOC3> me parece una falta de respecto con los suscriptores de la lista
<julianarmando> Yo podria ser un poco mas espeficio, Ultimamente Forigua esta payaseando totalmente la lista
<andresmujica> sip de acuerdo BartOC3 ..  lastimosamente se han pasado de tono.
<andresmujica> incluso si se fijaron en esta misma reunión querian hacer la misma payasada.
<ofprieto> dfsno
<julianarmando> Y que hacemos entonces?
<BartOC3> Yo opino los correos que estan enviando comentarios trolls ponerles banderin de moderacion... porque no se que otra alternativa se puede implementar
<andresmujica> creo que en esos casos se debe poner en moderacion el hilo (no se si se pueda) para que dejen de trolear, llamar la atencion y ponerlos en moderacion una semana o algo asi...
<BartOC3> andresmujica:  +1
<ofprieto> yo opino igual +1
<julianarmando> No estoy seguro si es posible moderar un hilo, pero se podria aplicar moderacion a las personas que estan interfiriendo con el buen desarrollo de los debates en la lista
<IngForigua> julianarmando: ja ja ja
<andresmujica> julianarmando, creo que ya encontre lo de la app.  efectivamente fue pescamillam  ... segun veo en el hilo, el desarrollador @jodacame le envio el app y pescamillam  la subio.   enviasela a el que yo creo que el la puede subir y actualizar.   https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-April/027857.html
<IngForigua> La moderacion se elimino en 2009
<IngForigua> digo 2011
<BartOC3> y en el 2013 vuelve por los correos trolls que hay en la lista..
<julianarmando> <BartOC3> +1
<BartOC3> Algo mas que decir acerca de este punto.
<andresmujica> BartOC3, yo diria que enviar un correo por parte de los admins de la lista informando de la situacion y de las medidas que se van a tomar
<andresmujica> esperando que con esto la gente se comporte.
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  bueno tu eres unos de los admin..:D
<BartOC3> perfecto..!
<julianarmando> Sí. listo!
<andresmujica> jeje
<BartOC3> Buneo siguiente punto, Proximos eventos...
<andresmujica> que pena devolverme al punto de eleccion... pero me quedo la duda, en que momento confirman lospostulados?
<BartOC3> Ya hay algunos confirmados andresmujica: Sergio Meneses,  Oscar Prieto. Brayan Bautista, Diego Forigua
<andresmujica> sip, es que viendo el hilo varios se han postulado y no estan listados.. pescamillam  , luis cano entre otros...
<BartOC3> y se me olvido a Luis Cano
<andresmujica> entonces es estar bien pendiente para no dejar a ninguno de los candidatos por fuera, teniendo en cuenta que cumplan los requisitos.
<andresmujica> vale.
<andresmujica> bueno chicos, yo tengo que salir yap.   saludos, un abrazo!
<BartOC3> Si voy a hacer un documento y lo comparto... a los del concilio... para revisar entre todos..
<ofprieto> falta algun punto mas?
<ofprieto> o algo mas pendiente?
<julianarmando> El siguiente punto
<andresmujica> BartOC3, en la wiki, ponlo en la wiki.  igual en la wiki ya esta todo eso montado.
<BartOC3> andresmujica:  ok
<julianarmando> LuisCano alfin confirmo la postulacion para la votacion?
<IngForigua> Si el envio un correo hace poco
<BartOC3> Eventos: En enero se va a realizar por primera vez “Día de la Libertad de Educación”
<BartOC3> seria bueno apoyar donde se va a realizar el evento..
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  si ya confirmo su participacion
<BartOC3> perdon si confirmo su postulacion.
<BartOC3> Y tambien para comentar lo que IngForigua envio por la lista sobre "Proyecto Infografía Migración GNU/Linux Ubuntu"
<BartOC3> Pueden ver las ideas aqui: http://piratepad.net/NBdE0zoPSu
<BartOC3> Es un proyecto que le puede servir al proyecto de StarUbuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StartUbuntu
<IngForigua> lol perdio millonarios
<IngForigua> que me decian?
<IngForigua> El Dr. Luis vasquez nos va ayudar con la ofimatica
<IngForigua> El sabe demasiado de Liboffice
<IngForigua> PaulWalkerr: ola k ace
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  algo por decir..
<julianarmando> Nop
<BartOC3> IngForigua:  no le diga Dr. a Luis o lo regalla...
<IngForigua> Uds como miembros del concilio
<IngForigua> con su exp
<IngForigua> de seguro pueden aportar
<IngForigua> hay que aprovechar ese 32 % de cuota que tiene XP
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> No creo que starubuntu sea el plan de accion de canonical
<IngForigua> ya que el Tio mark
<IngForigua> es un tipo muy avispa
<BartOC3> IngForigua:  StartUbuntu es un proyecto de la comunidad.. no de canonical
<IngForigua> el debe estar planeando algo mas corporativo
<IngForigua> la idea es que la gente se de cuenta que windows y office no son absolutamente necesarios
<IngForigua> sin caer ataques sino con argomentos
<IngForigua> como el paper que compartieron en SL barrabnquilla
<IngForigua> BrayanBautista: pp
<BartOC3> Cual paper ?
<IngForigua> creo que fue emanuel
<IngForigua> que decia que office es superior a Libo
<IngForigua> bueno no a Libo
<IngForigua> sino a AOO
<BartOC3> aaaa si claro..
<IngForigua> por lo general los fanboys de office
<IngForigua> no usan sus funcioanlidades al 100 %
<BartOC3> creo que hemos terminado la reunion.. pero podemos seguir hablando sobre la Infografia de GNU/linux
<IngForigua> entonces la idea
<IngForigua> es identiciar eso
<IngForigua> see yo tengo sueño ya
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> y mañana es la cloud party
<BartOC3> IngForigua:  deberiamos hacer un hangout e invitar a luis
<BartOC3> y asi podemos concretar las ideas.
<IngForigua> Se epuede ser
<IngForigua> cuando este las ideas aterrizadas hay que buscar alguien que diseñe
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  algo para terminar..
<IngForigua> No no mas yo jejeje
<julianarmando> No, jeje todo bien y todo claro!
<BrayanBautista> cloud party y uno menor de edad :( :(
 * IngForigua recuerdo cuando jugaba con los dvds originales de server 2003 y VS 2005 en la U
<IngForigua> jajajaja y al gente me miraba como un C$$$
<IngForigua> Bueno los saludo
<IngForigua> se cuidan
<JHOSMAN> Bueeenasssss acabé de llegar
<JHOSMAN> u.u.
<JHOSMAN> =(
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando: al fin q?
<pescamillam> yo estaba pendiente me puse a jugar algo y parece que ya se acabo la reunion :S
<JHOSMAN> xD
<pescamillam> por cierto, efectivamente como ya lo he dicho en multiples ocasiones a mi me entregaron el apk firmado, nunca recibi el codigo ni el archivo de firmado ni la clave para firmarlo, mi recomendacion sería volverlo a subir y que el concilio administre la firma y la contraseña, si quieren pueden usar mi cuenta para evitar los 25 USD
<pescamillam> otro detalle, los 25 USD es para siempre, no anual como lei en la reunion del concilio pasada
<JHOSMAN> pescamillam: quien lo desarrollo inicialmente? preguntarle a esa persona
<JHOSMAN> y otra cosa UCO anda corto de dinero =S
<JHOSMAN> se viene el  ubuconla
<julianarmando> sip
<julianarmando> toca entonces mirar quien firmo no fue pescamillam jejeje
<pescamillam> Subject: Re: Clave App APK Ubuntu Colombia From: Jhosman Lizarazo - Ubuntu Colombia <jhosman@ubuntu.com> To: Peter Escamilla Mahecha <pescamillam@gmail.com> Cc: Julian Bohorquez <julianarmando@gmail.com> Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary=20cf307ca3585d9a3004e8646735  --20cf307ca3585d9a3004e8646735 Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8 Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable  Ah ya se cual es esa Inf
<pescamillam> creo que quedo mal copiado :P
<pescamillam> 10 Oct 2013 10:10:35. Jhosman: Ah ya se cual es esa Informaci=C3=B3n (estaba algo perdido) El oct 10, 2013 10:09 a.m. Peter: Ya le he dicho varias veces, Hollman y Jodacame, y tambien le he pasado > los correos.
<JHOSMAN> hay q estudiar bien eso jeje
<julianarmando> kejeje
<pescamillam> y ellos dijeron que ya le habian dado toda la informacion,
<pescamillam> a mi si nunca me la pasaron :(
<julianarmando> jejej yo veo un problema ahi
<pescamillam> yo tambien, creo que a jodacame se le perdio la firma
<JHOSMAN> =S
<pescamillam> jhosman, ahi le pase la ultima conversacion que tuve con jodacame donde le pregunté explicitamente sobre ese archivo y la clave, el menciona que se la paso en el paquete de Meneses, uds subieron eso en algun lado para revisar?
<JHOSMAN> meneses subió un repo a su cosa de launchpad
<JHOSMAN> preguntele a el
<JHOSMAN> "Jose: si casualmente yo lo tengo en otro lado
<JHOSMAN>   pero creo q lo copie en la carpeta q le envie a meneses"
<JHOSMAN> meness debe saber
<pescamillam> Si el codigo es http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/+junk/AppAndroid/files ahi no veo la firma
<JHOSMAN> yo tampoco
<pescamillam> que descanse jhosman
<JHOSMAN> u.u
<JHOSMAN> hace dos mesesno  lo hago
<JHOSMAN> xD
<julianarmando> ahi no esta la firma, yo ya revise eso, :S
<julianarmando> que duerman chicos chao
<pescamillam> jajaja, bueno intentelo hoy, hasta mañana :P
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-12-04
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches a todos
<oscarprieto> Hola Buenas noches
<BrayanBautista> Que tal el clima en el llano prieto ?
<BrayanBautista> :p
<oscarprieto> Lindoooo
<oscarprieto> Miren face
<BrayanBautista> Que chevere
<BrayanBautista> Me trae llaves :p
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<oscarprieto> Brayan cuídese la salud
<BrayanBautista> Eso hago prieto :(
<oscarprieto> Bien
<linaporras> No me saludan :(
<oscarprieto> Bueno BrayanBautista
<BrayanBautista> hola doctora o/
<BrayanBautista> Jeeje
<oscarprieto> Agenda
<linaporras> La agenda estaba propuesta desde la semana pasada :D
<linaporras> Podemos trabajar a partir de esa y defibir si se agrega otro ounto
<oscarprieto> Braybaut puede
<BrayanBautista> Que puedo? Jeje
<BrayanBautista> Ping presi
<linaporras> Ps moderar y enlazar la agenda ;)
<oscarprieto> Sip
<BrayanBautista> Vale
<BrayanBautista> Estoy desde el cel
<BrayanBautista> Vamos a ver como me va
<BrayanBautista> Agenda propuesta
<BrayanBautista> Tienen el link ?
<linaporras> Yo tmbn en cel
<linaporras> El enlace lo puse en la lista del concilio
<linaporras> Tamos comiendo en villao...?
<linaporras> Sin el?
<BrayanBautista> Que rico :3
<BrayanBautista> Abriendo el correo*
<BrayBaut> Ping
<BrayBaut> Volvi
<linaporras> Jajajjaja
<oscarprieto> Ok
<BrayBaut> Se fue la luz jeje
<BrayBaut> Lina
<BrayBaut> No veo el link en la lista
<linaporras> Esta hace uff
<linaporras> Fue pa la reu q propuse el miervoles pasado
<BrayBaut> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/908/detail/
<linaporras> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/908/detail/
<linaporras> Jejejjeje
<BrayBaut> Jaja
<BrayBaut> Bueno vamos a comenzar
<oscarprieto> Ok
<BrayBaut> Seguimiento a Redes Sociales
<BrayBaut> Quuien toma la palabra sobre este tema
<linaporras> De eso todos tenenmos la encuesta que propusimos en el hangout
<linaporras> La idea es analizar el resultad
<linaporras> Y sugerir si re edso al equipo de sitio web
<linaporras> Y mirar el doc propuesto de fori
<oscarprieto> Estoy revisando
<BrayBaut> Alguien tiene el docs de forigua
<BrayBaut> No estoy en el compu :(
<linaporras> El tmbn lo compartio en una reu....
<BrayBaut> Changos
<linaporras> Mmmm
<oscarprieto> Seria ver el tema de el tipo de publicaciones
<BrayBaut> Nadie esta en el compu?
<oscarprieto> CarlosNeyPastor hola
<linaporras> Nop
<BrayBaut> Ya llame a forigua
<BrayBaut> Ya se conecta
<linaporras> Ok
<linaporras> Mmmm
<oscarprieto> Braybaut esta
<BrayBaut> Voy a volverlo a llamar
<BrayBaut> -.-
<BrayanBautista> buen
<BrayanBautista> bueno*
<BrayanBautista> continuemos no nos frenemos
<BrayanBautista> que les parece si dejamos este primer punto y lo tratamos ahorita
<BrayanBautista> y seguimos con el siguiente punto
<BrayanBautista> y ahorita tratamos este primero
<Ubuntero|28946> ola k asen
<Ubuntero|28946> en reunion o ke asen
<BrayanBautista> casi que no llega
<BrayanBautista> que mas forigua
<Ubuntero|28946> A mk aburrido
<BrayanBautista> que paso ??
<Ubuntero|28946> El partido
<BrayanBautista> jajaja
<BrayanBautista> quedan 90 minutos
<BrayanBautista> no se preocupe
<BrayanBautista> volviendo el tema
<Ubuntero|28946> Ese river es powerful
<BrayanBautista> hagale una traza a prieto haber donde esta
<BrayanBautista> ping linaporras
<Ubuntero|28946> tracert oscarprieto
<Ubuntero|28946> ups
<Ubuntero|28946> traceroute oscarprieto
<Ubuntero|28946> telnet oscarprieto 22
<BrayanBautista> JAJAJAJA
<Ubuntero|28946> nmap oscarprieto
<Ubuntero|28946> chiteeeeeeeeeeee
<Ubuntero|28946> depronto se qudo sin señal
<Ubuntero|28946> BrayBaut: que han hablado
<BrayanBautista> tocamos el primer tema
<Ubuntero|28946> andresmujica: ola expatron k ase
<BrayanBautista> de ahi fue que lo llame a ud
<BrayanBautista> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/908/detail/
<Ubuntero|28946> sicas pero andaba aburrdo
<Ubuntero|28946> hay en ese tema no se
<Ubuntero|28946> de las redes
<Ubuntero|28946> que haga lo que quieran jejeje
<BrayanBautista> esperemos que ellos vuelvan
<Ubuntero|28946> vuelvan yo ya me voy jejejeje
<Ubuntero|28946> jose es el panadero?
<Ubuntero|28946> BrayBaut: ???
<BrayanBautista> si
<BrayanBautista> creo que si
<BrayanBautista> pero no ha respondido
<Ubuntero|28946> jose: gallinas 1 panaderos 1
<Ubuntero|28946> jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajha
<Ubuntero|28946> A comer changua hp
<Ubuntero|28946> :P
<Ubuntero|28946> Noooo ese jose no es el panadero
<BrayanBautista> forigua cancelamos la reunion ?
<Ubuntero|28946> esto no hay nada
<jose> Ubuntero|28946: puede dejar de hacerme highlight que ando ocupado? no me causa gracia
<Ubuntero|28946> ash
<Ubuntero|28946> yo queria joser el panadero
<Ubuntero|28946> Es un ubuntu member de npi
<Ubuntero|28946> debe ser amigo de naudy min
<jose> algo más?
<Ubuntero|28946> No chite
<Ubuntero|28946> BrayBaut: nos vemos mas bien
<Ubuntero|28946> BrayanBautista:
